# BEST PLACE TO LIVE FOR HUNTING AND FISHING



## ksdog (Nov 19, 2002)

Am looking to relocate to somewhere in the Dakotas that offers exceptional hunting(waterfowl and upland) and fishing. Should be in a decent town real close to all the outdoor amenities. Asking your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Just curious if you were aware of the responses to the last question:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?p=5308


----------



## ksdog (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm still researching the move. Thanks.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Its interesting reading the responses to the link. I would have to say that Watertown is as close to a perfect destination as there could be. Aberdeen is ok, but Sand Lake is obviously well known and gets quite a bit of pressure, but you dont have to drive far from there to get into a ton of pheasants, thats where I usually head for pheasant opener. The pheasants are around Watertown, you just gotta look for them. With all the water in Codington, Day, etc, its obvious that there is a ton of waterfowl that use the area. Watertown is a great place to live, but I could be a little bit biased in my opinion. Oh yeah, and the bucks do get pretty big. Did I mention anything about fishing? :beer: Sorry I didnt get a chance to respond to the first one, so I figured I would give my two cents now. Qwack, do you have connections in Watertown? Just curious...


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

T-shot,

No connections but Watertown is on the short-list of places I would like to settle down in.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

move to bemidji


----------

